# Discover Mozambique



## Bie1 (Apr 6, 2010)

_Mozambique, officially the Republic of Mozambique (Portuguese: Moçambique or República de Moçambique, pronounced [ʁɛˈpublikɐ di musɐ̃ˈbiki]), is a country in southeastern Africa bordered by the Indian Ocean to the east, Tanzania to the north, Malawi and Zambia to the northwest, Zimbabwe to the west and Swaziland and South Africa to the southwest.

The area was explored by Vasco da Gama in 1498 and colonized by Portugal in 1505. Mozambique became independent in 1975, and became the People's Republic of Mozambique shortly after. It was the scene of an intense civil war lasting from 1977 to 1992. The country was named Moçambique by the Portuguese after the Island of Mozambique, derived from Musa Al Big or Mossa Al Bique or Mussa Ben Mbiki, an Arab trader who first visited the island and later lived there._










Mozambique is recovering from a drastic civil war that damaged its whole infrastructure. However, the war is long-gone and Mozambique is re-building itself to what it once used to be. More and more travelers are getting acquainted with the immense beauty Mozambique has to offer.


----------



## Bie1 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Maputo, The Capital of Mozambique*

*Discover Maputo a city rich of interesting architecture and history*

*Maputo, formerly Lourenço Marques/Lourenzo Marques, is the capital and largest city of Mozambique. A port on the Indian Ocean, its economy is centered around the harbour. It has an official population of approximately 1,244,227 (2006),[1] but the actual population is estimated to be much higher because of slums and other unofficial settlements. Coal, cotton, sugar, chromite, sisal, copra, and hardwood are the chief exports. The city manufactures cement, pottery, furniture, shoes, and rubber. There is also a large aluminium smelting plant, Mozal. The city is surrounded by Maputo Province, but is administered as its own province.*


















































































































_
*Fotos de lucianf's, Marraj Chhaya, Masingue e Julia*_


----------



## Bie1 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Island of Mozambique*

The Island of Mozambique (Portuguese: Ilha de Moçambique) lies off northern Mozambique, between the Mozambique Channel and Mossuril Bay. It has a population of around 14,000 people and is part of Nampula Province.





































































































*Yola e Luis no picasa *


----------



## Bie1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mozambique has lots of National Parks that have diversified and rare species but this one called Gorongosa National Park is being re-built at the moment because of the damages the war had on it

*Gorongosa National Park*


----------



## Bie1 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pemba, Northern City in Mozambique*

Pemba is a port city in Mozambique. It is the capital of the province of Cabo Delgado and lies on a peninsula in Pemba Bay.

The town was founded by the Niassa Company in 1904 as Porto Amélia, after a queen of Portugal, at the peninsula's south western tip and has grown around a port. The city is renowned for its Portuguese colonial architecture.[1] It was renamed Pemba at the end of Portuguese rule, in 1975.

The city's inhabitants are primarily Makondes, Macuas and Mwanis. Local languages that are spoken are Kimwani and Macua, although Portuguese is widespread.

In the centre of Pemba, there is an authentic local market or Souk, where arts and crafts, as well as traditional silverware can be bought.

Pemba is also renowned as being a prime destination for water sport and diving enthusiasts as a coral reef lies close to the shore. Pemba has increasingly become a tourist destination, particularly for upper-middle class Mozambicans and South Africans. There is now a weekly flight from Johannesburg to Pemba, a five-star hotel, the Pemba Beach Hotel, restaurants, and other forms of entertainment. Pemba is the closest major city and airport for those who wish to visit Quirimbas Islands and Quirimbas National Park.

_*This place should be an investor's dream. The place is underdeveloped and has lots of tourism potential. If I had money, I would definitely invest in this paradise. Less competition and just so beautiful. It is really fruity and waiting for the right moment to evolve.*
_



































































































































This was just a tip of the ice-burg. There are so many other places like this in Mozambique. The country is blessed with so much beauty.
I hope you enjoyed the tiny bit of the beauty Africa and Mozambique can offer.

*Photo credits to Gagum*


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

It's great to see the progress that has been made since the civil war.kay:


----------



## Bie1 (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


nice pics.....expecially of nature and the wildlife.....:cheers:


----------



## Enabulele (Oct 17, 2010)

So beautiful and cool. Good luck to all Mozambicans!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Mozambique seems to be an interesting country to visit, specially for those going to South Africa or Mauritius... I like the sand dunes in Bazaruto, it reminds me of the sand dunes here in my part of Brazil.

Greetings to all the fellow Portuguese-speaking men and women of Mozambique!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

BTW, anyone who makes a Google Image Search for the word "Bazaruto" will drool for Mozambique! :drool:

Try it: http://www.google.com/images?um=1&biw=1280&bih=799&tbs=isch:1&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&gs_rfai=&q=bazaruto


----------

